Ask HN: Do you use a dark or light color scheme? - julienreszka
======
greenyoda
Why should you care what other people use? Use what works best for you.

I like a dark background because it's easier on my eyes.

~~~
Carpetsmoker
One reason to care is when designing applications that work well for all
users. In particular, I've noticed that in recent years there's been a trend
of colourizing CLI tools, often assuming a black/dark background.

So now your CLI tools emits yellow text on my white background, and the first
thing I have to do is figure out how to fix or turn off these darn colours. In
some tools it's non-trivial to do so.

------
Carpetsmoker
Also see:
[https://lobste.rs/s/pop6bi/terminal_ide_background_colour](https://lobste.rs/s/pop6bi/terminal_ide_background_colour)

I use a white background (just the xterm defaults, never bothered changing
it).

